# What is your favorite thing to knit?



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

We all enjoy knitting, but I was wondering what you enjoy knitting the most? For me, it's socks. I use DPN's and just love watching the sock grow stitch by stitch. My favourite time is in the evening listening to the TV with my husband as I knit. I just find it so relaxing and all the daily stress seems to melt away as I knit the ribbing or turn the heel.


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

Socks for me too .... 

Vickie xox


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I'm a great granny x 4 now so it is baby things for me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Whatever I'm working on..... unless it is a very complicated piece that needs a lot of attention and no interruptions. Getting into a nice flow is what gives me relaxation and enjoyment....


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, Dreamweaver, that's exactly what I meant, getting into the flow.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

SOCKS!!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I love to make hats---baby, children, adult. I enjoy trying new patterns. I also enjoy socks. I use the magic loop and there is a pleasing rhythm to doing that.


----------



## sand (Sep 13, 2011)

I love to knit Afghan I'm working on the tree of life happing knitting


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

socks and socks and anything with short rows.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

baby blankets :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

yarn? (lol, couldn't resist...what else can you knit except yarn?) I guess LACE would be my favorite, next favorite is cables.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

I enjoy knitting afghans, scarves, mitts, and hats....in that order.
Does that sound a little mindless? First attempt at socks was a flat sock that was so weird looking I could not sew it up. Then flat tube socks....didn't mind those. Don't like dpn's or knitting in the round...can do it, just feels too tight and awkward. I would really like to try a heel, and have copied lots of pages from library books, and saved knitting tutorials for when I am on summer break from teaching piano lessons. I am a very visual learner, and would like to sign up for a class...in person.
Socks are still just a huge mystery, and look SO complicated!!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

look on you-tube at Cat Bordhi's "sweet tomato heel"......you will love it...so easy.....it is the only one I use now.

quote=Nancie E]I enjoy knitting afghans, scarves, mitts, and hats....in that order.
Does that sound a little mindless? First attempt at socks was a flat sock that was so weird looking I could not sew it up. Then flat tube socks....didn't mind those. Don't like dpn's or knitting in the round...can do it, just feels too tight and awkward. I would really like to try a heel, and have copied lots of pages from library books, and saved knitting tutorials for when I am on summer break from teaching piano lessons. I am a very visual learner, and would like to sign up for a class...in person.
Socks are still just a huge mystery, and look SO complicated!![/quote]


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Hats! I love to make hats and have lots of them to sell at the one craft show I do every year. Then whatever is left I donate to charity, then I start all over.


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

what kind of hats do you make?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i like knitting socks first, and other things for me to wear.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I love to make baby chlotes, sweaters,for babies and for my self too and yes scarfs, lots of scarfs for everyone. Hats,bears, toys. I have never made socks...


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Scarves, shawls, socks, sweater, hats - love to try new things.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Sock for me to.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Cowls,i love them even though i can hardly ever wear them as it doesnt get cold enough here,often enough.and what Dreamweaver said.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Right now, I'm on a dishcloth phase. In the last week I have done 12 of them. Some are the Lacy Round cloth, some are with a Dr Who logo, some with hearts, and a couple on the diagonal. These will be Christmas gifts this year with a small bottle of dish detergent.

Most of the time it is afghans, for all my nieces and nephews. I have 10 of them, 4 of which are grand-nieces and nephew. They range in age from 2 to 35. 

Flockie


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Bears ,bears and more bears .At the moment I am addicted to creating them


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

baby things there so many nice patterns out there.


----------



## Norma (Jan 27, 2011)

I seem to knit more shawls and scarfs. I am really loving lace shawls.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Anything modular, with yarn that changes colors (like Noro, but not always Noro). Anything with short rows. Lace is next. Even if I knit socks, they have to have a lacy design.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Shetland lace or arans.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Samr here what ever is on the needles


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love knitting intarsia. I stay up way too late watching the picture appear...


----------



## Marm (Apr 27, 2012)

Who is Dr Who .???


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I love making garments for the neo-natal units.


----------



## Marm (Apr 27, 2012)

Who is Dr Who .???


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

hats


----------



## viola wilson (Nov 7, 2011)

I love to make small items. I cannot sit long enough to make large things like sweaters and clothing. I like to make hats, gloves, toys and small pouches or jewelry


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love to make baby sweaters. New babies are just so exciting, and working with a lot of younger women, there's always a new one on the way!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I love doing things that preemies need. Sweaters, hats, booties, dresses, and pants sets. My favorite is the "take me home" outfits for those who make it.

But, at present, I am making bears. "Bears for babies" for Christmas. The new baby bear I think is going to be the one that steals my heart.


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

In no particular order: doll outfits, kids cardis, hats, scarves, cardis for me. It's all good!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

sweaters,watching tv!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hats & scarves for family. Doll clothes for grandchildren. I like easy relaxing things best. Never bored.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Marm said:


> Who is Dr Who .???[/quote
> 
> English Science Fiction series


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

funthreads623 said:


> look on you-tube at Cat Bordhi's "sweet tomato heel"......you will love it...so easy.....it is the only one I use now.
> 
> that is a wonderful heel, is this better than the normal heel? Which method wears better?


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

This is a terrific clear nearly 30min tutorial to do magic loop toe-up socks....it might help


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Anything on my needles while watching TV. If nothing "good" on, I listen to books while knitting, but have found that the lace shawls need too much attention for listening to books. Hubby has learned not to talk to me if he can tell I'm counting. Love him!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Shawls!! Stevieland shawls!!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Scarves, afghans, doll clothes, shawls, anything lace.


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

I like to do barbie clothes,baby doll clothes and infants
outfits


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I see no one answered this question. I didn't see the actual content in the thread. But, Dr. Who is a children's cartoon character.


Marm said:


> Who is Dr Who .???


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

No one thing in particular, my favorite mindless thing would be dishcloths/washcloths. Other than that, whatever project my mind is on!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I love knitting hats too but have run out of people to give them to. My son wears them for fishing but they never wear out. Our baby granddaughter didn't wear hats in the winter. Her mum said they make her head sweat. This seems to be true as she cried every time her mum put a hat on her. Hopefully by next winter she might like to wear a hat.


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I LIKE ANYTHING TO KNIT OR CROCHET, I ALWAYS HAVE A PROJECT GOING


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

socks and hats.....I am amazed everytime I knit a sock that such a thing can be knit and I love cozy warm hats in all sizes


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I like simple knits that I can do without too much concentration...there are too many distractions around our house. It's hard to find a good "chunk" of time to focus on something more complicated. Right now I'm working on mitered squares for a blanket/afghan...these are quick and easy! Still haven't tried socks yet but I really want to learn sometime.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Grandma Jan, do you ever get into Plymouth's yarn shop? I stopped there last summer when I visited my sister. Totally wonderful.
My passion is socks on dpns. Love to make scarves for friends too.


----------



## Art imp (Nov 20, 2011)

I love to knit lace cardigans , enjoy complicated patterns, I crochet the bands in single crochet.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Grandma Jan, do you ever get into Plymouth's yarn shop? I stopped there last summer when I visited my sister. Totally wonderful.
My passion is socks on dpns. Love to make scarves for friends too. Right now am knitting for the new GS due in Oct.


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

Anything that is a challenge! and right now theyare all challenging! I too like to sit infront of the TV ~ listening! Drives my husband CRAZY! Can't understand am I watching the TV or knitting! I really want to knit socks for Christmas, any pointers, patterns?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Socks, always have a couple on the go plus other things but the one constant is socks. They are so good to do lace, colour work etc on and so easy to carry with you (one of my pairs always on the go lives on my handbag.)


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> Hats! I love to make hats and have lots of them to sell at the one craft show I do every year. Then whatever is left I donate to charity, then I start all over.


Me too!


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

I love to knit cables the most watching the twists and turns is fun. I also like smal projects for the feeling of accomplishment when done but always have a long term project in the works at the same time so i can switch back and forth when i get bored


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

baby outfits


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Vests!!!! and then I like to knit Vests!!! and when I am done with those I like to knit Vests.


----------



## van241 (Dec 1, 2011)

afghans, afghans, especially in the fall and winter I can use them to cover my legs as I knit them. then I give them away and start on the next one


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Whatever I'm working on at the time does it for me, and as I have a grandchild and great grandchild due at the end of the year it's baby clothes at the minute.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Hats! Definitely hats. Socks have to be my least favorite thing to knit. I love doing hats, and am addicted to shawls.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Prayer shawls


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Usually whatever I'm working on at the time. It is the excitement of seeing the garment unfold before my eyes. At present, I'm crocheting water bottle/can/glass covers for my siblings. I made one for me, to keep my bottle from dripping all over my clothes and furniture. They thought it was so neat. Also working on my first shrug for whomever it fits when I'm done. Just wanted to try out a top down project, so just decided to make it small. It should fit my DD. Hope she likes it when I'm done.


----------



## kavogel (Jan 31, 2012)

Christmas Stockings for all the new grandchildren!


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I knit hats because I can get them done fast and not have a project laying around , unfinished..


----------



## regina7430 (Jul 31, 2011)

I love making scarves........with intricate patterns......


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats a good way to use up scraps of yarn...


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweaters knitted from the top down. Very little assembling if any. Next would have to be baby sweaters & blankets. Next would be scarves and hats.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

My new passion is lace shawls.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I like doing anything on my needles. I really like to do sweaters, hats, afghans, socks and at this point not crazy about lace shawls as I have one on the needles driving me crazy at the moment.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

my favorite thing to knit...is...ANYTHING that happens to be on my needles. Usually 3 or 4 things going at once so I can give my hands a rest from knitting with my size 2 needles with SOCKS on them. Hmmmm. I always have a pair of socks going...ALWAYS...other project vary..but always socks socks socks. LOL


----------



## Joan Surber (May 22, 2012)

I am making prayer shawls now. I have made 28 so far this year. My town has an organization where we give prayer shawls to people in need of comfort, sickness, surgery, cancer, etc. I also make them for gifts. I make about one a week.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

I like to knit or crochet hats, scarves and baby blankets.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Socks and shawls. I like to make shawls to challenge myself and I like socks for a relaxing knit.

knittykitty


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

It's socks for me!!


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

Gee i like sweaters. Guess i need to make some socks. I have a fear of them for some reason. Must be the heels that get me.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I truly enjoy whatever I am working on. Find it very relaxing in tghe evening, sitting, the V making its noise, and no one to bother me.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I just got back into knitting after crocheting for many years. I love learning to knit lace shawls. Just learning how to block.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

jadancey said:


> We all enjoy knitting, but I was wondering what you enjoy knitting the most? For me, it's socks. I use DPN's and just love watching the sock grow stitch by stitch. My favourite time is in the evening listening to the TV with my husband as I knit. I just find it so relaxing and all the daily stress seems to melt away as I knit the ribbing or turn the heel.


I enjoy knitting baby and toddler size sweaters. Volunteer for Project Linus and crochet baby afghans which are donated to local hospitals. I also knit many scarves as gifts and choose interesting yarns and patterns.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love to knit socks and scarves and shawls. Also my favorite is anything lace.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

afghans for now. I hope to expand my horizons, but I still have seven to go - one for each grandchild. They take me forever to do! But that's okay - the kids don't even know they're waiting, and it's the knitting that I enjoy.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I love to knit anything for my step-family and gifts in general. I get such a charge when I get phone calls or texts with hints of what they want, then pictures of them wearing what I made.

I love lace, can't get enough lace patterns.


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I'm a great granny x 4 now so it is baby things for me.


I have grandchildren #4 and #5 on the way, so its baby things for me too. I just finished duck feet booties for my son's baby due in October.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Anything with a cable or lacey pattern, I get bored otherwise. Knitting a baby cardigan right now.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

No babies in my family, however I love making baby sweaters. I just keep making. I keep several on hand just in case I come in touch with someone having a baby and the rest I send to an orphanage in Honduras.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

2 needle mittens, hats and scarves,baby layettes,Granny square afghans and sweaters. Just finally learned to do cables and will now learn to do lace. rih1530 just put me on to several great sites and patterns for beginners, so as soon as this sweater is done I will start a lace project. Edith M


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

I love making scarves and baby afgans. Have started my first baby sweater - will let you know if this goes on the list.


----------



## swan (May 10, 2011)

I love knitting toys all kinds baby clothes, itty bitty dolls clothes (crochet) lots of ruffled scarves I am hardly ever without some kind of knitting project would be lost if I didn't have some thing to knit but lately my hands are aching so have to rest them a bit more then I do m other passion which is called pixelhobby love this to


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I love knitting children's sweaters, but ALWAYS with raglan sleeves. (Sooo much easier to sew than set-in sleeves.) I'm truly content when working on a little one's sweater. 

When I crochet my favorite thing to make is baby blankets.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

For me sweaters, vests, things to wear and I enjoy a challenge so if it has some complicated areas I like that. I get antsy knitting the same thing over and over like baby blankets but I have made a multitude of them!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

socks socks and more socks..working on a sweater now made with SOCK yarn


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

No, Dr Who is not a cartoon character. He is a Time Lord on BBC tv. He travels between time, sometimes going way back into history and sometimes going forward to the future.
The programme seems to have been going on forever.
My children, who are all in their forties, used to watch it curled up with Dad and our daughter, the youngest, used to hold his arm over her eyes when the scary bits came.

There was a new series last year. They can use different actors in the series as he evolves every so often.



ginamarie12345 said:


> I see no one answered this question. I didn't see the actual content in the thread. But, Dr. Who is a children's cartoon character.
> 
> 
> Marm said:
> ...


----------



## sooze (May 28, 2012)

socks, socks, and more socks


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm amazed at the number of people who love to do socks. Personally, I find them frustrating. What I love to knit are Aran Sweaters. I have done 5 thus far, and send them out as surprise gifts to friends. They are always fun (both the friends and the sweaters) and I get so much enjoyment from both of them.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> Bears ,bears and more bears .At the moment I am addicted to creating them


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Shawls, because of the encouragement of those here, didn't think I would like doing them, but have made 8 or 9 in the last few months. I like that you don't have to worry about it fitting and some of them can be worn in different ways. I am starting to think about some new afghan patterns.


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

Socks and my new obsession, cowls!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't think I have a favorite 'thing' to knit but I do know I like to knit rows that have lots of movement in them.. straight knitting is beautiful and I like to do it for a few rows but I like a pattern to keep my mind busy. I love jewel tone colors. I have one day a week that is my day. Hubby is at work and I can put a movie on or just have some quiet time and knit away... I get lost in my work and I love that, I also love Saturday afternoons while hubby is watching golf I sit with him and knit. That for me is a great way to spend some time together...


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine WAS baby clothes. but now its Bears I am absolutley hooked


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

These days it's Dee O'Keefe's beautiful lace shawls. I get such pleasure watching the pattern come to life.


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

What is n aran sweater. The norwegian w the dots look to it?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

At this moment, it's the bears. Otherwise, I like knitting the embossed dishcloths, baby blankets and doll clothes.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Two needle sock and slipper socks, Barbie and American Girl doll clothes, fingerless gloves, dog sweaters.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

any baby item just cant wait till there done & see them plus i get bored easy so they work up quick!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Baby afghans for Luke Air Force Base moms. I will never forget being on playground duty immediately after 9/11. Our school was located in the flight path of the Phoenix airport so we were used to lots of planes overhead. That day the skies were silent except for Luke Air Force Base planes protecting our state. Tears still come to my eyes when I remember that day!! Now, I give back to Luke by knitting baby afghans--wish I could do more!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I love to work on baby clothes and litle girl things since I had all boys but now have 5 granddaughters. I love to make things for others, many of my friends pay me to make things for them and by word of mouth I have found others coming to me. So I guess you could say I love to work on anything with the exception of socks, never could get into them and dish cloths. Love to make for the holidays and gifts table runners and matching placemats


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

My favorite thing to knit is socks but I also enjoy just knitting various things. That's why I never get bored by knitting. :-D


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I love making scarves right now, because I can practice different stitches that I am unfamilar with, But, I have started a pair of socks, and that is just too much fun!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i love knitting anything with a challange


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Shawls.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Socks and mittens on four dpns for me


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I enjoy learning how to knit a new item and then I take a break and enjoy knitting embossed wash/dishcloths or baby hats because they are easy and there is immediate gratification. I try to take a break for a day in between projects, but, it seldom works.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I would love to be able to make larger items, but even the weight of a sweater will eventually start to hurt my hands, so I do tend to stick to smaller things.

I knit lots of socks and right now I'm working on my 4th or 5th Pimpelliese shawlette. I host a yearly Open House before the holidays and that's all the smaller stuff too - hats, scarves, mittens, legwarmers, shrugs, cowls, Kitty Knittys, dishcloths and dish towels - so I do knit all year round.


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree with you - socks are fun with the self-striping yarn. I going to try some cables and such with plain colored yarn now. I have started knitting easy one piece cardigans by Knitting Pure and Simple. I put a strand of metallic woolly nylon with this one and its turning out very pretty. Its so small it can't effect the gauge. I believe they use it when machine sewing. I get mine at a shop that teaches sewing.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Afghans, especially in one piece. You get this BIG thing that makes folks on the commuter bus STARE when you board with the folding shopping cart and take it out and fold the cart up and start knitting! Fun! :twisted:


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Socks. Just love knitting them, a sock never gets boring. So many different steps.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

I too have settled into making hats. I started with chemo hats and
when enough others joined the cause, I moved on to knitting hats for the American Cancer Society Relay For Life. We sell them and the money goes to help children go to summer camp. I find character hats are the most popular there. I have an ongoing project to make hats for homeless vets and also did a teenage homeless shelter. My last annual project is for my daughter in law's elementary class. They are a special class for readers with milestone goals and when they reach the top, they design the hat and my granddaughter makes the pattern on the computer and I knit. Do about 32 of these each year. My mind goes faster than my fingers so I have a stash of patterns and yarn ahead. This year our theme for the Relay is Super Heros. If anyone has any extra hats I would be happy to pass them on to the Vets. They love them-both men and women I work in a few grandchildren projects now and then too.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Whatever I'm working on..... unless it is a very complicated piece that needs a lot of attention and no interruptions. Getting into a nice flow is what gives me relaxation and enjoyment....


Exactly...I feel the same way!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Patterned sweaters and afghans. I get easily bored with just straight knitting. Love Aran patterns.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

It has to be dolls for me! 
I recently knitted a few baby items, dresses and bootees - and that was a nice change - but I got over it quite quickly and am now happily back knitting my dolls again!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

jadancey said:


> We all enjoy knitting, but I was wondering what you enjoy knitting the most? For me, it's socks. I use DPN's and just love watching the sock grow stitch by stitch. My favourite time is in the evening listening to the TV with my husband as I knit. I just find it so relaxing and all the daily stress seems to melt away as I knit the ribbing or turn the heel.


I'm a coward. Haven't tried socks yet.
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> It has to be dolls for me!
> I recently knitted a few baby items, dresses and bootees - and that was a nice change - but I got over it quite quickly and am now happily back knitting my dolls again!


I'd love to make dolls but haven't attempted those yet either. Is it difficult to make dolls? Yours look too cute!
marilyn


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

i love knitting socks as it is an easy project to carry around and something the whole family wear.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I love to make hats---baby, children, adult. I enjoy trying new patterns. I also enjoy socks. I use the magic loop and there is a pleasing rhythm to doing that.


I wind up doing a lot of blankets but I adore making cute children's hats to give away, or rather cute hats for children. I would like/love to make socks. What is the magic loop? Is it really easier to make socks this way?
Thank you!!!
marilyn


----------



## taya (Feb 5, 2011)

Baby hats on circular needles. It is brainless, perfect to unwind at end of day.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

Something complicated so I don't get bored. If I get bored, it doesn't get finished (sometimes for years)


----------



## Claire13 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dr Who is a English TV series that has been on TV for years. I first watched on TV about 30 years ago.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

me too, me too, me too......baby blankets, afghans.....love them.
Anna


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > I love to make hats---baby, children, adult. I enjoy trying new patterns. I also enjoy socks. I use the magic loop and there is a pleasing rhythm to doing that.
> ...


Marilyn, I do not make socks any other way than magic loop. I even find it easy to make two-at-a-time with the magic loop. I learned how on Knit Picks. They have a wonderful set of lessons in which she goes step by step. Give it a try.
Nickie


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

jadancey said:


> We all enjoy knitting, but I was wondering what you enjoy knitting the most? For me, it's socks. I use DPN's and just love watching the sock grow stitch by stitch. My favourite time is in the evening listening to the TV with my husband as I knit. I just find it so relaxing and all the daily stress seems to melt away as I knit the ribbing or turn the heel.


Baby cocoons. Put it in the Addi Turbo needles and put my mind on autopilot. I look down at the end of the movie and it's almost all done ;-)


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Socks for me too. I feel the same way-- nothing like knitting a sock and watching your favorite TV programs. Carlyta


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love to do baby hats , well any hats I guess. fingerless mitts, cowls, whatever strikes my fancy! and isn't too intracate I knit for enjoyment and relazation


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

jadancey said:


> We all enjoy knitting, but I was wondering what you enjoy knitting the most? For me, it's socks. I use DPN's and just love watching the sock grow stitch by stitch. My favourite time is in the evening listening to the TV with my husband as I knit. I just find it so relaxing and all the daily stress seems to melt away as I knit the ribbing or turn the heel.


Lace shawls, followed by sweaters.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I am a hopeless shawl addict. My daughter can't understand why I need so many. I love the lacy ones, also sometimes the not so lacy ones. I wear them to church and when my husband and I go out. I knit and crochet them. When the pattern is intensive my husband and daughter often hear (when they've asked me something),"Can't talk now, I'm counting!" Winter before last, this was happening a lot with a shawl I was knitting. My daughter would say, "When are you going to be done with that awful counting shawl?"


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

jadancey said:


> We all enjoy knitting, but I was wondering what you enjoy knitting the most? For me, it's socks. I use DPN's and just love watching the sock grow stitch by stitch. My favourite time is in the evening listening to the TV with my husband as I knit. I just find it so relaxing and all the daily stress seems to melt away as I knit the ribbing or turn the heel.


Baby sweaters!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Whatever I just started I like best.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Socks.


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Whatever I just started I like best.


How true!


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mini critters, because I can finish one in under an hour and kids (and grownups) love 'em. I'm up to bears, pigs, mice, bees, bunnies, lions, and snakes.


----------



## doggymom (Jun 13, 2012)

I enjoy making baby sweaters the most I think. They are little and knit up quickly, plus who doesn't love baby stuff? However, I just finished my first Huggable Bear and I see more of these in my knitting future - they were really fun.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Seriously...cupcake hats! I LOVE 'em!


----------



## sooze (May 28, 2012)

that is the cutest thing i have seen in a long time


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

sooze said:


> that is the cutest thing i have seen in a long time


If you were talking about my cupcake hat ... thanks!! :thumbup: I have such fun making them. Just found a new to me yarn that I'm using for the top part (the "frosting" ) that makes it look like funfetti frosting. Love them! I've made them for everyone from newborns to adults. They're so addictive and make up really quickly.


----------



## sooze (May 28, 2012)

can you share the pattern? i have a few baby showers coming up


----------



## sooze (May 28, 2012)

never mind lol just found the link thanks


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I LOVE to create my own purses, prayer shawls, sweaters, and anything that strikes my fancy!

Momma Osa


----------



## sgorom (Feb 15, 2012)

I have really been into socks this Summer. I think I've made at least 10 pairs. I just love the beautiful sock yarns that make patterns. I can't wait to watch what the next colorway or design is going to be.


----------



## dnhardy (Oct 12, 2011)

Scarves, hats, cowls, throws, shawls.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Anything with two sticks and a piece of string! I love to knit.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

My favourite things are toys


susie cue


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Everything!!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess it would have to be afghans! Baby blankets, etc. Used to do a lot of socks years ago but haven't made any in a long time. Have made a lot of hats as well---for grandkids and charity; made 56 one time for orphanages in the Ukraine.


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

jadancey said:


> We all enjoy knitting, but I was wondering what you enjoy knitting the most? For me, it's socks. I use DPN's and just love watching the sock grow stitch by stitch. My favourite time is in the evening listening to the TV with my husband as I knit. I just find it so relaxing and all the daily stress seems to melt away as I knit the ribbing or turn the heel.


I see I am in the minority but I love to make toys/dolls. I have made 3 of the Scarecrow family by Jean Greenhowe. I have made a pig and owl by Amy Gaines and am currently taking a class on craftsy with Susan B. Anderson. I started with the elephant and plan to make all three the bunny, hipo and elephant.

I admire all of you who said "socks". While taking Susan Anderson's class I have had to use the double pointed needles and have found it very difficult. She shows how to make it easier by knitting several rows before dividing it up but I persevered and knitted in the round from the beginning. I ripped several times but it has been a learning experience and I think that is what I enjoy most....learning something new.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jackets!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I think socks, laterly I like shawls as well


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I love making afghans. I especially like using up stash to create them. Im never sure how they will turn out.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I like to knit scarves. All different kinds.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Sweaters for my granddaughters ( 4 ), scarves, socks, just about anything. Like to be challenged. Have several projects on needles right now. Sweater for me, actually 2 sweaters for me, vest for granddaughter, socks, scarf, afaghan, and who knows what else is hiding in the closet. They will get done sooner or later.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh, just can't believe all the different answers, but one thing is the same for almost everyone. We all love knitting something for someone else. I think a hand-knit or crochet gift is the best gift there is.


----------



## lupymum (Jun 9, 2012)

I make double knit zippered jackets with hoods or collars and line them with blanket fleece, everything done by hand - very satisfying, takes me about a week each, and so far every recipient has loved the end result!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Marm said:


> Who is Dr Who .???


It's a show that is on BBC America. I don't really know what it's all about. I dear friend is a huge fan of the show.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Sweaters! Cables, lace, Fair Isle, stripes, plain, garter stitch, top down, bottom up, sideways and all ways.


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

I DO LOVE MAKING BABY CLOTHES MOSTLY AND RUGS.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hats, shawls, and afghans. I'm learning to make socks and so far enjoy that a lot.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Socks too !!!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

jadancey said:


> We all enjoy knitting, but I was wondering what you enjoy knitting the most? For me, it's socks. I use DPN's and just love watching the sock grow stitch by stitch. My favourite time is in the evening listening to the TV with my husband as I knit. I just find it so relaxing and all the daily stress seems to melt away as I knit the ribbing or turn the heel.


I love to work on things for babies. I usually knit crib blankets as gifts. I do love making baby bootees, too. I am going to try to make some scarves for our grandchildren. They live in Vermont so I want to find a nice pattern that I can use for a boy or girl.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Sweaters, hats, scarves, washcloths, always knitting something.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Slouchy hats and fingerless gloves.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dishtowels, Dishcloths and scrubbies, ornaments are my favorites


----------



## nite knitter (May 20, 2012)

scarves,hats,dishclothes...have never made a sock..bought everything i need for socks,but alittle scared of them..i think!!


----------



## nite knitter (May 20, 2012)

scarves,hats,dishclothes...have never made a sock..bought everything i need for socks,but alittle scared of them..i think!!


----------



## nite knitter (May 20, 2012)

scarves,hats,dishclothes...have never made a sock..bought everything i need for socks,but alittle scared of them..i think!!


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

hats for me too, they're for charity, also socks. Have never
tried the magic loop, is it difficult?


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Marilyn, I do not make socks any other way than magic loop. I even find it easy to make two-at-a-time with the magic loop. I learned how on Knit Picks. They have a wonderful set of lessons in which she goes step by step. Give it a try.
Nickie[/quote]

Thank you! I will have to Google this.
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks I'll take a look.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooo....I love that pattern and hope to try it someday. Hope you will post a finished picture. Me...just anything I'm working on. I don't consider myself a very good/experienced knitter but also get much satisfactrion and relaxation from knitting. I'll knit everytime I'm in front of the tv and anywhere I can. Always try to carry someething with me.



sand said:


> I love to knit Afghan I'm working on the tree of life happing knitting


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Any kind of sweater, from plain to Aran. And baby girl clothes.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I enjoy knitting most of my projects, ponchos, tops, sweaters, even socks.


----------



## ArtsyCraftsy (Apr 15, 2012)

I love knitting/crocheting/sewing all sorts of stuff for my little chicks. For myself I always have a shawl pattern in process. I just adore shawls.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I do make socks in other ways, but usually magic loop. It only needs one circular and no losing needles. Less likely to drop stitches of the needles (though I have been known to pull the wrong end of the cable and pull the just knitted stitches of the needles when doing magic loop). But others swear by dpns or 2 circulars (what a waste of a circular- I could have another sock on the go!).


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

love to knit sweaters - hate to put them together ;-)
love to knit afghans with complicated patterns - I think I need therapy ;-)
love to knit just about anything for someone else!


----------



## MEKO72 (Jul 1, 2011)

I love to knit little animals. I'll make one with needles call for, then go smaller. 
;0)


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Got to say socks. Have a pair in progress at all times. Take them with me any time there's a chance I may have to wait. Also in the evenings when I'm too tired to do anything that takes thinking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kikifields said:


> love to knit sweaters - hate to put them together ;-)
> love to knit afghans with complicated patterns - I think I need therapy ;-)
> love to knit just about anything for someone else!


You need to do top down sweaters, virtually no sewing up.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Darowil, I've never found a top down sweater I liked! Any suggestions would be fabulous!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I love, love, love making socks two at a time from the toe up, working in tricky stitches and trying different heels. I equally love making Elizabeth Zimmerman's brilliant Baby Surprise Jacket. It took me a while to interpret the rather cryptic pattern, and I made a line by line "cheat sheet" to keep track of where I was. I use different kinds of variegated yarns and enjoy seeing how they self stripe. Then I have fun selecting cute buttons. Friends have grand babies, and the Columbiettes have baby showers for needy moms. I feel good giving people something made lovingly for a new baby.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

my favorite? -knitting the dreams-


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

I love to knit socks, first and foremost. Baby afghans and baby sweaters next. I love any stitch that is a challenge--always wondering if I can do that. I am hoping that knitting as I age will help to keep my mind sharp


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> Got to say socks. Have a pair in progress at all times. Take them with me any time there's a chance I may have to wait. Also in the evenings when I'm too tired to do anything that takes thinking.


I was fortunate enough to have an older lady teach me how to knit socks. When she told me she always carried a sock in progress with her and picked it up when she was stopped at a train crossing--I laughed with her--now I understand what she said and I make sure I always have a sock in progress with me too--knitting a couple rounds at train crossings. LOL!


----------



## tessier (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Jadancy,
I Will attempt to knit my first sock. Kindly recommend on: 1) the easiest pattern 2) kind of yarn to be used for hunting during the winter.
thanks a lot!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

I knit mostly socks, I love doing them. But.... whenever I start something else, I love that. Then I go back to socks for the in between time, waiting for yarn or for inspiration.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

I havent knitted in years. I crochet but tomorrow I am going to knit a bolero and the pattern says it is real easy. I might be on here asking for help


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

At the moment my favorite thing is scarves. I have found some fabulous yarns and some great patterns on the internet and usually knit in the evening while watching TV.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I use free basic patterns from Mary Maxim. You can find fairly easy, basic patterns on Ravelry or on the web. I use super wash wool like kroy sock yarn but for a first sock, you might want to use a worsted weight yarn in acrylic and search for a pattern using worsted weight. I started knitting socks after borrowing a book from the library called "Very Easy Circular Knits" by Betty Barnden. It was excellent. Good luck, it might seem overwhelming at first, but once you try on your first pair of socks it's all worthwhile. And don't be afraid to use the great videos an techniques you can find online, Judy.


----------



## doubleT (Jan 30, 2011)

Hats in the round...love circular needles...mindless, knit many for Women's Refuge and Rescue Mission...do like Fun Fur and they are appreciated-in any color! Great for traveling or TV.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Anything I am excited about.....hate it when it's a request and I am not in the right frame of mind!


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi. I am with MotherHenRoost. I have grand childen x 11. I love knitting booties and hats. When I feel better I am going to tackle a bear. Springchicken66 x


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

Felted purses with flowers, dreadlocks or other decorations. I have done over 30 of them now. I've given many to friends and family, but have lots and change the one I use often. Love that they knit up quite quickly and felting always brings a surprise in the finished product.


----------



## 61965 (May 13, 2012)

Baby collections, of a set of the same colour, singlet, beanie, booties and mittens, wish I could sell some though, hubby has alzheimers and I spend a lot of time just being with him and it gives me some thing to do.


----------



## Julie50 (Jun 8, 2012)

I like knitting anything and then enjoy watching the reaction of those who I am giving it to.


----------



## Tricoteuse (May 30, 2012)

I like to knit everything. The most difficult, the funniest! I also like knitting easy pattern, so I can read while knitting.


----------



## Jennieh (Apr 29, 2012)

jadancey said:


> ...My favourite time is in the evening listening to the TV with my husband as I knit. I just find it so relaxing and all the daily stress seems to melt away as I knit the ribbing or turn the heel.


YES !!! ME TOO!! Especially after a day at work :-D


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

i GO THRU PHASES. BEGAN AS A SOCK PERSON THEN SWEATERS THEN EVERYTHING NOW BABY STUFF AND THREAD CROCHET


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tricoteuse said:


> I like to knit everything. The most difficult, the funniest! I also like knitting easy pattern, so I can read while knitting.


Me too- though have now found audiobooks so that gives me the chance to do complex stuff too.
My poor MIL is always exaggerating, proudly tells everyone her DIL made her socks while she read. And she is not believed. I said 'you mean you are actuallyb telling the truth and no-one believes you?' she laughed at that.


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

I like to knit baby sets (except for blankets which I find boring). I donate to the local pregnancy crisis center, and it is so satisfying while knitting to imagine a happy recipient.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

baby items and little girl dresses.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> I enjoy knitting afghans, scarves, mitts, and hats....in that order.
> Does that sound a little mindless? First attempt at socks was a flat sock that was so weird looking I could not sew it up. Then flat tube socks....didn't mind those. Don't like dpn's or knitting in the round...can do it, just feels too tight and awkward. I would really like to try a heel, and have copied lots of pages from library books, and saved knitting tutorials for when I am on summer break from teaching piano lessons. I am a very visual learner, and would like to sign up for a class...in person.
> Socks are still just a huge mystery, and look SO complicated!!


Nancie,
I have signed up for Craftsy.com classes which show how to knit socks. One class is for top-down socks and the other is for toe-up socks. Why don't you take a look at those? The classes are online with an opportunity to "chat" back and forth with the instructor. Also you download the patterns for the socks and other pdf documents that are part of the class. You can go as fast or slow as you like. These classes have helped me.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I knit a lot of baby and toddler sweaters, I have lots of little ones in the family and friends, I to love to sit with my hubby in the evening and knit, I have just taught myself crochet and I love it xx


----------



## elaine bark (Jun 11, 2012)

for me its baby clothes but i am getting a bit fed up with knitting blue its all boys at the moment
the last girl born was 10 years ago so not into knitted garb
a new baby is due november to be my great neice/nephew
fingers crossed hoping i will be getting out then pink.


----------



## elaine bark (Jun 11, 2012)

i am with you there i love knitting but cannot abide putting the finished garment together i have a sack of finished garments just waiting to be sewn and worn.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Right now I'm hooked on shawls and market bags! My focus changes often!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

American girl doll clothes ,knit every nite while I'm watching tv with my husband.


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

Its the wool for me if its lovely wool I enjoy it. Never had a go at socks.


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

We are expecting a new grandson in 3 weeks and my daughter has banned blue I have had to use my imagination.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

lyndanick said:


> We are expecting a new grandson in 3 weeks and my daughter has banned blue I have had to use my imagination.


Oh, that leaves it open for many colors. In my family the father would probably be unhappy with pink or lavender for a boy, lol. But, wow, you can choose from all the other colors in the world!
(except blue, of course)


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Jadancy, I'm going to have a go at socks too for my daughters and husband for the winter, how hard can it be?


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

I know its mostly white at the moment though, I have a lovely very pale grey in a baby wool cant wait to try that.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

fOR ME IT IS DEFINITELY TEDDIES AND OTHER TOYS. mARIE dIANE


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

fOR ME ITS DEFINITERLY TEDDIES AND OTHER TOYS MARIE DIANE


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

booksmith said:


> Felted purses with flowers, dreadlocks or other decorations. I have done over 30 of them now. I've given many to friends and family, but have lots and change the one I use often. Love that they knit up quite quickly and felting always brings a surprise in the finished product.


I would love to see your collection. Can you post a pic.


----------



## Julie50 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm looking forward to grandchildren and nephews having babies so that I can start knitting baby clothes


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Baby things! (Grandmama of a one year old!!) Wanna try a bear for her soon! Hats and sox are what I like next. Relaxing in front of TV at night is my most productive time to knit.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

sock, baby things and hats! my current favorite is dead fish hats, using up my bits and pieces


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I forgot. My real favorite thing to knit is a sweater for the dog because she can always tell when it's something for her.
She'll sit right next to me the whole time with laps and kisses!!


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

I love making hand puppets for the kids that present at emergency -make all kinds of animals. Keeps me busy and the kids amused and the staff better able to do their job.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Socks for soldiers.... and the beanies out of the leftover and sweaters for the grands and afghans and shawls oh hell everything


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Anything I am excited about.....hate it when it's a request and I am not in the right frame of mind!


Ditto!! I feel your pain..finished a pair of mittens recently ,took sssooo long to finish them .. though I must say they did turn out nice... and the lady loved them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

JoanH said:


> Socks for soldiers.... and the beanies out of the leftover and sweaters for the grands and afghans and shawls oh hell everything


Socks for soldiers - that's so nice. (I'm not ready to knit socks yet.)


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> JoanH said:
> 
> 
> > Socks for soldiers.... and the beanies out of the leftover and sweaters for the grands and afghans and shawls oh hell everything
> ...


Have two sons currently active military, and one retired veteran of Iraq. I started knitting for the soldiers when number one son was deployed. The group also knits wash clothes for beginners..if you're interested Bon..let me know!!


----------



## elaine bark (Jun 11, 2012)

hi, understand your dilemma with colours, a lot of english
patterns are using beige,light coffee,burgundy and turquoise for baby clothes


----------



## elaine bark (Jun 11, 2012)

sorry if i seem ignorant but what is a dead fish hat.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Dead fish hats are great. http://www.deadfishhat.com/


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

Lc, 
I really like the sweater pattern. Can you share it? 
Thanks, Beth


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I just found a pattern for bracelets. I can't wait to try it. Also this cute little ear warmer.. Looks like something out of the 40"s


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

omaj said:


> I just found a pattern for bracelets. I can't wait to try it. Also this cute little ear warmer.. Looks like something out of the 40"s


Unique pattern, good job.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Joan--do the wash cloths also go to soldiers? That would be a great way to use up left over yarn, but, how do you get them to the soldiers?


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

Although I am loving teddies, I have decided I must try other toys as well. I have collected quite a stash of patterns and appropriate wools. My current project has been somewhat of a struggle. I wantednto do a female bear. Bear turned out beautifully as did her dainty little knickers trimmed with daisies. But the dress!! Three attempts, three disasters. My husband has succgested I make her a fabric frock. Watch this space. Current project, I decided to knit a white fluffy bear. The fluffy wool was hard to handle so I knitted it alongside with a strand of thin white wool. Not finished yet so we will see what we shall see. As a matter of interest I learned of something new this week, which I will be trying in due course. Has anyone else discovered 'sock' toys. I bought the kit for the monkey which looked cute. Supposed to be easy. Again watch this space.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

omaj said:


> I just found a pattern for bracelets. I can't wait to try it. Also this cute little ear warmer.. Looks like something out of the 40"s


Jeannie, I love it!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

For small items, I find that I am enjoying knitting simple cotton dishcloths. I can experiment with a stitch that I saw in a pattern, sort of like swatching.. But I am able to use the dishcloth after I am done and I have checked gauge. Of course, this only works on cotton for the dishcloths. If I have to do a swatch in any other yarn, I can't use it in the kitchen.. 

I think though that I absolutely LOVE to knit sweaters. I find myself drawn to the patterns, especially Aran ones, and I have yet to get the courage up to actually knit one. I can feel it coming in my bones though. I have seen 3 sweaters that I MUST own in various knitting books that I have, and I also saw a pattern called Central Park Hoodie from Interweave that I just have to do for myself. I love cables too, although I am not yet really good at knitting them. I think that I knit too tightly because a lot of the time my cables look like kinked up fencing.. Weird. I will get it though.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I go in spurts. I will make cowls for a bit, then switch to shawls, maybe do scarfs, then tops. One thing I don't like is socks. And so many people love doing them. I made one sock...not a pair, just one. Found that I did not enjoy it, so went on to something else. I know, call me names for not liking socks. Even my daughter likes socks.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the cute head warmer from the 40's! Is a pattern available?


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Marie Diane said:


> Although I am loving teddies, I have decided I must try other toys as well. I have collected quite a stash of patterns and appropriate wools. My current project has been somewhat of a struggle. I wantednto do a female bear. Bear turned out beautifully as did her dainty little knickers trimmed with daisies. But the dress!! Three attempts, three disasters. My husband has succgested I make her a fabric frock. Watch this space. Current project, I decided to knit a white fluffy bear. The fluffy wool was hard to handle so I knitted it alongside with a strand of thin white wool. Not finished yet so we will see what we shall see. As a matter of interest I learned of something new this week, which I will be trying in due course. Has anyone else discovered 'sock' toys. I bought the kit for the monkey which looked cute. Supposed to be easy. Again watch this space.


Yes, I found the "sock toy" pattern too. I didn't make it up yet but they look interesting. I am taking a toy class on craftsy.com and am learning something new......double point needles. I ripped out at least 6 times but eventually I got it. I hope when I make the next one it will be easier. I would love to see what you do.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

socks and dishtowles. Enjoying being challenged with new stitches also!


----------



## Cindyja (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been having fun with dishcloths this summer. A small amount of cool, cotton yarn, many creative options, and a finished product within a relatively short period of time. It's also a nice chance to learn a new stitch pattern. I've made a log cabin block, a pointelle design, and a ladybug pattern. My next cloth will be a snail. I'm hoping to stock up for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Not sure I can decide. I like getting more skilled at familiar things, but I also like learning new things to keep from getting bored. Knitting seems to be a craft with much to discover. I guess I'm with Dreamweaver: whatever's on the needles.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Hats!! I love hats..


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, I have it. I can send it to you...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If you knit items for the military and don't know how to donate it, call your nearest VFW or American Legion and see whether they distribute items. That is how we had gotten helmet liners to the troops from our Senior Knitters group. Also check with the nearest VA hospital if you have one in the vicinity.

Happy Knitting to all!


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

Any pattern that I can put a "twist" on ;-) I love to crochet and find making all kinds of things [blankets, bedspreads, sweaters, ponchos, kids stuff........... everything!] very enjoyable.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I love to knit baby blankets, hats and baby sweaters from the neck down or design my own patterns for babys


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Small projects=baby items (I knit for a local baby charity)
Also love hats & scarves.
Large items=afghans.

I haven't knitted adult-sized sweaters for YEARS. The assembly takes too long and it's hard to achieve perfect fit.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Joan--do the wash cloths also go to soldiers? That would be a great way to use up left over yarn, but, how do you get them to the soldiers?


Sorry didn't see you were asking how to get to them.
the link:http://groups.yahoo.com/group/socksforsoldiers
The moderator is Kim Opperman. She is great. Does a lot of work to get the Guys & Gals a little hug from home!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Lc said:


> Baby collections, of a set of the same colour, singlet, beanie, booties and mittens, wish I could sell some though, hubby has alzheimers and I spend a lot of time just being with him and it gives me some thing to do.


Sad for your situation..it is so hard on family memebers. But you do BEAUTIFUL work... somebody is going be lucky!!!


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

My favorite item is the mitered dishtowel from the Mason Dixon ladies. I've done it multiple times, and make all kinds of variations so none are the same. I like using double stranded yarn to make the towel thicker and larger. I could knit one in my sleep. I also LOVE doing double knitting....watching the design appear on both sides in the reverse colors is like magic. It is actually easy to do once you get the hang of it, and non-knitters think you're a genius!


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm new to knitting but I love to do socks [the only reason I learned was my sister in law who let me come over at all hours whenever I got stuck] Now I'm knitting a SIMPLE short sleeved cardigan from Knitting Pure & Simple. I knit slow so I have several patterns waiting. Gloves, scarves and a simple stockinette stitch cowl. I'm using sock yarn for the cowl from Debbie Macomber, Blossom Street Collection. Very soft I hate itchy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Socks are my passion.  I knit other things, but I always, always have a pair of socks on the needles!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I'm a great granny x 4 now so it is baby things for me.


Me too! I love making baby things for my grands and my children's friends babies.


----------



## Tricia McVey (Apr 7, 2012)

Right now, for me, it's hats. But I have to admit, from time to time I do turn to other things. Baby booties, scarves, and shawls -- to name a few.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Anything that turns out right! Then I make dozens and dozens of it!!!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Baby afghans for the military!


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I know what you mean - I found a knitting Pure and Simple pattern for a short sleeved cardigan. I'm knitting my second one. I'm putting a sparkly woolly nylon thread with the yarn, so it has a subdued sparkle.


----------



## elaine bark (Jun 11, 2012)

i really love the earwarmer pattern would love to share if
at all possible have a friend on chemotherapy wants fancy
headwear that we can dress up with beads sequins and
buttons etc to match with outfits


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is the pattern for headband/earwarmer. Worked flat using short rows to accomplish shaping. Note, wrap stitches if you want to avoid holes in your knitting that comes from knitting short rows. (I don't know how to do that)

CO 80/sts, worsted weight yarn needles straight 8

work in a 1x1 ribbing for 4 rows
row 5 knit
row6 purl until 5 stts remain, turn
row 7 knit until 5 remain, turn
row 8 purl until 7 remain, turn
row9purl until 7 remain, turn
row 10purl until 9 remain, turn
row 11, knit until 9 remain, turn
row12 purl until 11 remain, turn
row 13 purl until 11 remain, turn
row14, knit until 9 remain, turn
row15 knit until 9 remain, turn
row 16 purl until 7 remain, turn
row 17 knit until 7 remain, turn
row18 purl until 5 remain, turn
row19 knit until 5 remain, tunr
row 20 purl to end
row21 knit to end
work in a 1x1 ribbing for 4 rows Bind off loosely, sew ends together. It says Mattress stitch ends, but, I don't know that one either.. Hope you enjoy this. Its really easy and fast to make.
bow:CO 15 stts. workin st st. until piece measures 8 inches.
Bind off. Seam Bo edge to Co edge. Wrap with yarn to creat bow and sew to the smallest point of the headwrap. Weave in all ends. I also make a flower to put on if you like a flower better than a bow.


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

You are welcom.. It's a great pattern.


----------



## elaine bark (Jun 11, 2012)

Many thanks Omaj for taking the time to send me the pattern. :lol:


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy to help.


----------

